

Show HN: A Space Strategy MMO (MVP) - Major_Grooves
http://www.evosolaria.com/

======
Major_Grooves
A friend is building this Space Strategy MMO. At the moment he is gathering
pre-launch sign-ups and building the game. Game design mechanics being
discussed here: <http://evosolaria.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page>

I guess in essence this is a MVP to gauge interest to decide how much effort
to put in to the project. There's pretty heavy emphasis on viral sharing for
future reward. Above link is not referral link, but here is mine should you
wish to use it: <http://bit.ly/10yKpVn>

See what you think...

------
jgj
Looks promising. The small amount of detail shown/given have definitely piqued
my interest, though I can't say I love the claim that the game won't have
power hungry mods. Eventually, if the game is successful, it will grow to the
point that more moderators will be needed than can possibly be completely
vetted thoroughly enough to guarantee this. That said, can't wait to give it a
spin. I'll shamelessly include my referral signup link because internet
points: <http://www.evosolaria.com/?uid=80#register>

